# Looking for my first fish on fly



## freeski27 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey guys,
I love in pensacola and recently have gotten into fly fishing/tying. I've worked a lot on my cast over the past couple months, and think I have become proficient enough. However, this time of year, I don't really know where to go after fish. I've tried quite a few shallow areas that have produced fish on small jig heads in the summer while spin fishing, but have yet to even entice a bite. We've been pretty much only chasing sheepshead with our spinning gear lately and they are usually too deep for me to reach with a fly.

Anyone have any recommendations on what species or general area to try for me to hook up on a fly. I have an 8wt rod, and have tied quite an assortment of flies. I'm not looking for anyone's secret spot, just some guidance for this time of year.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If it were me, which it was not long ago, I'd hit up some dock lights at night. But I love fishing dock lights. Once I had a cast that more or less went the direction I wanted it to go, I hit some lights throwing a popping bug, as if for bream..., and my first fish was a 20 inch redfish! They loved it and the specs did too. Before long that bug was a bare piece of foam and a hook. That's been my only success so far, waiting for warmer weather to pick it up again.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Well with the season reds and specks are around docks and grass, they are year round but I jumped a wad of redfish that had 20fish on it, I was duck hunting. Go figure. But you can still sight fish the beach for drums, hit any golf course for bass. If you have a boat, dock lights, docks in general and grass flats. Hang in there cause when April hits the fish will be popping! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freeski27 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey,
Thank you guys so much for the pointers! I'll give some docks a try!


----------

